# Help for our 4 legged friends during the summer months



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the photo on here ......


Dogs Trust: Don't let your hot dog burn this summer...

You can keep your dog healthy and happy by following just a few tips:

Keep him in the shade during the hottest part of the day - preferably ion the cool indoors

NEVER leave her in the car in warm weather

Avoid long car journeys in hot weather

Clip fur and apply pet sun cream to easily burned areas: nose, ears, eyelids and belly. DON'T use human sun cream - it can be toxic so visit your local pet shop and get one made specifically for dogs.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Love the photo on here ......
> 
> 
> Dogs Trust: Don't let your hot dog burn this summer...
> ...



Hi Siobhanwf

It's so easy to forget others. i can only hope that pet owners take the care you mention.

Peter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a sun brolly over my tortoises' pen to keep him from overheating


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have a sun brolly over my tortoises' pen to keep him from overheating


But will he stay under it Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> But will he stay under it Veronica


Its a very big brolly that covers most of his pen so he has the choice whether he wants to sunbathe or get into the shade. I assume that as he originates from North Africa he knows what is good for him


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget your dogs in this heat. Make sure they have a place to sit or lie out of the sun. PLENTY OF WATER ON HAND.

Despite all this my boxer is determined to sunbathe!!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hopefully good hot weather is on the way. When it arrives I would like to remind you to be aware of our 4 legged friends needs in the hot weather

Dogs Trust: Don't let your hot dog burn this summer...


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Hopefully good hot weather is on the way. When it arrives I would like to remind you to be awars of our 4 legged friends needs in the hot weather
> 
> Dogs Trust: Don't let your hot dog burn this summer...


You may consider feeding the dog different food when it is really hot, we have two dogs that go off bones in hot weather , they much prefer the cats food and the same applies to the cat


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

nandnjudge2 said:


> You may consider feeding the dog different food when it is really hot, we have two dogs that go off bones in hot weather , they much prefer the cats food and the same applies to the cat


I trust you mean that the Cat prefers the Cat food and not that the dogs prefer to eat the cat


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Summer doggie tips for Portugal (or anywhere hot)*

With two new baby boxer the summer months are going to take a bit of planning. 

Did you know that dogs cool from the bottom up.. 
Make sure to spray the paws and stomach, not just the top of the dog, when spraying it with water. 
A wet towel does more good on the bottom of your dog than when laid on the top of its coat.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

AND more.....

Watch for signs of dehydration.
Did you know that dogs can't sweat. 
They cool off by panting, so an overheated dog will drool excessively. 
It will become lethargic, its eyes will be bloodshot, and it may appear a little pale. 
If you lift its skin, it will take longer than usual for the skin to fall back into place.

So keep your dog hydrated! 
Different dogs have different needs when battling the heat. Keep in mind that darker coats absorb more heat than lighter coats. 

Don't just leave out one bowl of water!!!

Our two like nothing more than ice added to their water....thank god for a fridge with an ice maker.


Why not keep a water spray handy for misting your baby.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

and from the RSPCA website:

Top tips for warm weather

Your dog should always be able to move into a cooler, ventilated environment if he/she is feeling hot. 

Never leave your dog alone in a car. If you want to take your dog with you on a car journey, make sure that your destination is dog-friendly – you won’t be able to leave your dog in the car and you don’t want your day out to be ruined!

If you have to leave your dog outside, you must provide a cool shady spot where he/she can escape from the sun at all times of the day.

Make sure your dog always has a good supply of drinking water, in a weighted bowl that can’t be knocked over. Carry water with you on hot days and give your dog frequent small amounts.

Never leave your dog in a glass conservatory or a caravan. Even if it is cloudy when you leave, the sun may come out later in the day and make it unbearably hot.

Groom your dog regularly to get rid of excess hair. Give long-coated breeds a haircut at the start of the summer, and later in the season, if necessary.

Dogs need exercise - even when it is hot. Walk your dog early in the morning or later in the evening. Never allow your dog to exercise excessively in hot weather.

Dogs can get sunburned too – particularly those with light-coloured noses or light-coloured fur on their ears. 

Dogs in hot cars - Health and welfare - Dogs

It can get unbearably hot in a car on a sunny day, even when it’s not that warm. In fact, when it’s 22°C/72°F outside, the temperature inside a car can soar to 47°C/117°F within 60 minutes.

a sobering fact


----------



## prioryc (Jul 12, 2010)

*Dogs Cooking in Cars*

Dog's Today magazine started a campaign about "Dogs Cooking in Cars in the Summer" (not satisfied with the food we provide then!! - you can get car stickers from them for the cost of postage. The campaign spread at least to France and Portugal and you can download from Paws 4 Pets website


----------

